# Start up costs for a bakery in So. Cal and home baking business question



## demitasse (Jan 28, 2003)

Roughly what's the estimated cost of starting up a scratch bakery in southern California (L.A. area)?
I'm know the lease for a building in decent area will be just as outrageous as residential property is.

If I want to bake out of my home, do I need any type of license?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This thread was originally in the culinary students forum and it has been moved here as it seems a more appropriate place.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Off the top of my head, I would say upwards of $150,000-$300,000 to build out new a modest bakery. If costs are what they are here, NY, then this could be close. 
Auctions and turn keys are your most rasonable bet. You can get a business and or equipment for $.10 on the dollar. 
good luck! 

For home baking, insurance and licencing from the board of health and see if you can do it in your community.:bounce: 

I know in some parts of the country it is fine to bake out of your home with the right set up.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

If you bake out of your home you'll need to meet all the state and local reguirements that any retail business would. You can't just bake out of your regular home kitchen. You'll need a seperate kitchen in your home.

Cost vary depending upon what your making....but a very conservative figure you could start with would be around 60,000. That would be using all used equipment, no refrideraged show cases and no remodeling of the existing structure.


----------



## demitasse (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. 

I found out I would have to get a separate kitchen if I wanted to bake from homes. Since I live in an apartment I don't think that's feasible.

On to plan b.


----------



## maribel (Jun 16, 2009)

What is plan b? I am on the same boat. I'm thinking of renting a commercial kitchen.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

This thread is really old, but I hope the poster returns to tell you 'plan B'!


----------



## addicted2food (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you considered transferring to somewhSession dataere more acceptable regarding bake from home business?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

a lot of people bake out of the home... certainly not legal, but you can get away with it until you get caught.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This thread is more than seven years old.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Now thats funny cost have gone up


----------



## addicted2food (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh crap! I didn't notice the date...thanks for waking me up kuan! LOL...silly me./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gifSession data


----------

